# جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

*غلغوثا عربى* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *العليقة* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


​*مديح العذراء* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *يوسف الرامى* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *يا عذراء يا أمى* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *عذراء بتول* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *خبرنى يا يوحنا* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *غولغوثا* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 


 *زى النار ما هى فى العليقة* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*امانة اللص* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*السقوط* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*إسحق* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*العقوبة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*الخليقة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*تاج فوق الخليقة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*يعقوب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*إبراهيم أبو الآباء* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*يوسف* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*نوح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*مسيحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*أطلق شعبي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*الضربة الأخيرة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*قص الرب الإله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*كان المن* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*خرج الشعب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*خيمة الاجتماع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*لوحي الحجارة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*تكلم الإله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*مسيحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*أنا الرب إلهكم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*الأعياد* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*الكهنة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*الشرائع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*قم أيها الرب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*يوم الكفارة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*2-الذبائح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*8-مسيحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*7-إلهنا إلهنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

غلغوثا عربى من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*العليقة* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*مديح العذراء* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*ما أحلى أن نجتمع معا* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*يوسف الرامى* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*يا عذراء يا أمى* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*عذراء بتول* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*خبرنى يا يوحنا* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*غولغوثا* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*زى النار ما هى فى العليقة* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*امانة اللص* من ترانيم متنوعة لشباب لأنبا رويس 
*السقوط* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*إسحق* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*العقوبة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*الخليقة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*تاج فوق الخليقة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*يعقوب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*إبراهيم أبو الآباء* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*يوسف* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*نوح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*مسيحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 1أوبريت تكوين 
*أطلق شعبي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*الضربة الأخيرة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*قص الرب الإله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*كان المن* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*خرج الشعب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*خيمة الاجتماع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*لوحي الحجارة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*تكلم الإله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*مسيحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 2أوبريت خروج 
*أنا الرب إلهكم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*الأعياد* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*الكهنة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*الشرائع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*قم أيها الرب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*يوم الكفارة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*2-الذبائح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*8-مسيحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 3أوبريت لاويين 
*7-إلهنا إلهنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

احذروا الثعالب من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع 
*لأن الناموس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع 
*يعظم انتصارنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع 
*أما أنا وبيتي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع 
*راحاب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع 
*أريحا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع 
*من برية* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع 
*كما كنت* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*مسيحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 4أوبريت يشوع 
*أبيمالك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة 
*جدعون* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة 
*يفتاح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة 
*عثنيئيل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة 
*محاسبة النفس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة 
*أستطيع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة 
*شمشون* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة 
*دبورة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة 
*مسيحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 5أوبريت قضاة


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*جاء الرب يسوع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*الرب عال* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*سبحوا الرب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*ياكنيسة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 

مسيحنا من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*عيد الفوريم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*أخطأت ياأبتاه* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*مع المسيح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*باطل الأباطيل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*مقدمة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو الراعي الصالح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*ياروح الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*الكلمة بدء الأزمان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*تأمل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا الكرمة الحقيقية* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو نور العالم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا ذاهب كيما أرسل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*من يأكل جسدي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*الماء والروح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أيها الآب القدوس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن لم يكن المسيح قام* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن حرركم ابن الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*عجيب يارب في حكمتك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن كنت أعمل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*مقدمة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

أنا هو الراعي الصالح من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*ياروح الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*الكلمة بدء الأزمان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*تأمل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا الكرمة الحقيقية* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو نور العالم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا ذاهب كيما أرسل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*من يأكل جسدي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*الماء والروح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أيها الآب القدوس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

مسيحنا من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*عيد الفوريم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*أخطأت ياأبتاه* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*مع المسيح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*باطل الأباطيل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 6أوبريت استير وراعوث 
*مقدمة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو الراعي الصالح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*ياروح الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*الكلمة بدء الأزمان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*تأمل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا الكرمة الحقيقية* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو نور العالم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا ذاهب كيما أرسل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*من يأكل جسدي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*الماء والروح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أيها الآب القدوس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن لم يكن المسيح قام* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن حرركم ابن الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*عجيب يارب في حكمتك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن كنت أعمل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*مقدمة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

أنا هو الراعي الصالح من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*ياروح الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*الكلمة بدء الأزمان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*تأمل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا الكرمة الحقيقية* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو نور العالم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا ذاهب كيما أرسل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*من يأكل جسدي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*الماء والروح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*أيها الآب القدوس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن لم يكن المسيح قام* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن حرركم ابن الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*عجيب يارب في حكمتك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*إن كنت أعمل* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*أنا هو* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 7أوبريت إنجيل يوحنا 
*مقدمة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*الأبواق* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*سر بابل العظيمة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

الأبواق من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*ورأيت سماء جديدة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*الامرأة والتنين* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*الجامات* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*صورة عرش المجد* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*السفر والختوم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*من له أذنان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس 8أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
*لحن إيبارثينوس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*في البدء كان الكلمة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*مزمور المبلاد* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*المسيح في سفر الرؤيا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*ليت أنوار قيامتك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*لحن فاي إيتاف إتف* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*عيناك ربي تحتضن الشعوب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*الله الكلمة الأزلي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*المسيح المتألم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*-مسيحنا فوق الزمان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*نبوات عن المسيح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*إلهنا الحنون* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*المسيح في سفر الرؤيا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*ليت أنوار قيامتك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*لحن فاي إيتاف إتف* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*عيناك ربي تحتضن الشعوب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*الله الكلمة الأزلي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*المسيح المتألم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*-مسيحنا فوق الزمان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*نبوات عن المسيح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم 
*إلهنا الحنون* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_المسيح أمس واليوم


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

مقدمة من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_الكنيسة الخالدة 
*كنيستي غنية بأبطال الإيمان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_الكنيسة الخالدة 
*هوذا اسمعي يامصر* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_الكنيسة الخالدة 
*إذا أردت أن تكون كاملا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_الكنيسة الخالدة 
*كنيستي القوية وصخرة الإيمان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_الكنيسة الخالدة 
*كنيستنا أصل التعليم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_الكنيسة الخالدة 
*صوت صارخ* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_الكنيسة الخالدة 
*-سلاما وحبا كل أوان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_الكنيسة الخالدة 
*-مقدمة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*في مذود البقر* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*-يسوع ولد في مذود* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*كان مذودك منور* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*أضيئت الشموع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*أهلا أهلا بيك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*في ظلمة الليل الرهيب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*نجم يضئ وسط الظلام* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*أيامؤمنون ألا تصحبونا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*رن صوت في الأعالي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*بعدما عشت في حبك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*كللت السنة بجودك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*مع ملاك الله جند* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*أرضي افرحي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*ربنا ربنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*لاأنسى عاما قد مضى* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*نحن أشراف المجوس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*يارعاة من النوم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*مولاي مولاي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*كنيستي القبطية* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

كنيستي أرجو لك من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*الكل يمضي ويزول* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*كم قسا الظلم عليك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم1 
*هل قد ذبحت من أجلي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*نسيت روح الرب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*من الأعماق ياربي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*يامسيحي أرهق الحراس* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*الجالس فوق الشاروبيم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*يارب قد أحزنتك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*من حنان الراعي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*سوف أنسى* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*الماشي بخوف الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*كنيستي القبطية نشرت* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*أنت لم تنصت إلى* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*هاقد أعيت في نفسي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم2 
*اسومين توكيريو* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*قام حقا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

في ظل حمايتك من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*ياروح قدس الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*ربنا تعال* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*هياادخلوا إلى الأعماق* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*أمين تعال* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*من لي في بؤسي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*في ذلك الفجر* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*خلني قرب الصليب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*في حزن شديد* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*فلنسبح الرب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*يامن ضللت الطريق* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*ياروح قدس الله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*مين خلق السماء* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*تهت مع يأسي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*يابيعة مطهرة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*من كل الأمم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*ماأقسى طعن الحربة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم3 
*باركي يانفسي الرب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*مالم تباركني ربي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*إن أنسى من أمي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*زي العصفور* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*صوت حبيبي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*يامن بحضوره* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*أنا الكنيسة المجيدة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*تعالوا إلي ياجميع المتعبين* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*افرحي يانفسي وغني* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*ماأحلى ساعة بها* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*أدعو الإله* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

في ديارك يايسوع من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*في ذات ليلة سألت* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم4 
*في ظل حمايتك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*جاء جاء الملاك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*العليقة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*المجد في الأعالي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*خين افران* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*ياأم الله ياحنونة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*ياعدرا ياأمي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*العذراء م ر ي م* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*عذراء بتول* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*يامريم البكر فقتي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*ياملكة بارة نقية* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*مجد مريم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*زي النار ماهي في العليقة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم5 
*ياإلهي برك إلى العلاء* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*ياابني لاتنسى شريعتي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*تركتك وسرت ربي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*علمني يارب كيف أعيش* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*قدوس رب ذي الحياة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*حنانك يارب الأكوان* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*في كل خليقة رأيتك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*الرب لي راع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*هيا كلنا بالفرح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*ياغارقا في الإثم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*إلهي إلهي كن قائدي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*ياكنيستنا يامجيدة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

من يغلب سيأكل من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*أنا لن أخفيك سرا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم6 
*من سيفصلنا عن محبة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*من كان منا بلا خطية* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*كلامك يارب نوري* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*ابكي كما تشاء* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*من يملك على الحياة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*كنت أعمى لاأرى* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*الكنيسة أمي وأنا ابنها* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*قد ضاقت بي الحياة هنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*طوباك يامريم ياعصا هرون* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*لاتخف لأني أنا معك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*دمك ماأنقاه* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*الله الذي لنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*ظمآن* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم7 
*مزمور هاباركوا الرب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*أسبح للرب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

لم تر عين إلها غيرك من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*مديح باكر للقديسين* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*كنت مديون العلي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*بللت فراشي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*ماأحلى أن نجتمع معا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*أسرار الكنيسة* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*أعروس المسيح انظري* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*-سبع مرات كل يوم* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*ياسيدي كم كان قاسيا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*صممت أذناي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم8 
*إذا أراد أحد* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*ضع في قلبي حبا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*إن أنسى حبك ياصهيون* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*أراك إلهي أراك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*من لي سواك يحميني* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*حتى أرى داوما سلامك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*يوسف الرامي تعال* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 يونيو 2006)

*لو لم يحبني المسيح* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*خبرني يايوحنا* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*في سبيل حبك يايسوع* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*سلمت نفسي في يديك* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*الله حب حب* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 
*إنني أبكيكي ذاتي* من ترانيم شريط شباب الأنبا رويس_ترانيم9 ​


----------



## heidi (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى خالص يا جيسز باور *
*على المجموعه الرائعة دى*

*ربنا يباركك *
*و يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*جميلة جدا جدا جدا *
*بس خسارة فى ترانيم حملتها بس مش راضية تشتغل ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*
*بس شكرا ليك وربنا يعوض تعبك
*


----------



## DoooDooo (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

*هاى menooo
ميرسى خالص على المجموعة دى بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
بس كنت عايزة اقول كان فيه ترنيمة اسمها بين ايديك فى الشريط التاسع 
لو تعرف تجيبهالى يا ريت لانى محتاجاها فى الخدمة
ميرسى​*


----------



## maged nabil (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

انا نفسي في ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدي


----------



## remonmoro (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

شكرا بجد عالترانيم الرائعة دي
الفريق ده بيمثل حاجة كبيرة جدا ومختلف عن فرق الترانيم الاخري
لانه بيرنم الكتاب المقدس مش مجرد حد بيألف ترانيم ومشاعر وخلاص
ربنا يباركك ويبارك الكورال ده


----------



## sylvy (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

شكرا على مجموعة ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس وياريت عايزة الاجزاء اللى بعد الجزء التاسع ولو فيه اوبريتات جديدة والف شكر


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

ترانيم جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kokie (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

مرسى كتير ربنا يباركك


----------



## راندة (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: جميع ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

اشكركم على الترانيم الجميلة


----------

